# Jet Lag



## RhoKappa

This expression is not in my dictionary.  What is the Russian term that refers to the unpleasant state of being after extended travel across many time zones?  When traveling from Los Angeles to Moscow, one experiences jet lag for a week before adjusting to Moscow time.


----------



## gvozd

Уста́лость по́сле сме́ны часово́го по́яса.


----------



## morzh

There is no set expression. It has to be explained, like Gvozd just did.

Also, sometimes people say "Я после переле́та", (lit. meaning "I am after flight").


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> "Я после переле́та"



Перелёта


----------



## morzh

В значках с ударениями нет "ё", и на клавиатуре (болгарская) её тоже нет.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> В значках с ударениями нет "ё", и на клавиатуре (болгарская) её тоже нет.



Ну наш заморский камрад просит буквы Ё ставить. Надо уважить.


----------



## morzh

Перетопчецца


----------



## Albertovna

Википедия
Джетлаг, десинхрони́я, синдро́м сме́ны часово́го по́яса. 
Также вспомним слово "акклиматизация". Может быть, пригодится.


----------



## gvozd

Albertovna said:


> Также вспомним слово "акклиматизация". Может быть, пригодится.



Акклиматизация связана с резкой переменой климатического, а не часового пояса. Можно перелететь в страну с комфортным климатом, часовой пояс которой, тем не менее, далек от часового пояса родной страны путешественника.


----------



## morzh

Albertovna said:


> Википедия
> Джетлаг, десинхрони́я, синдро́м сме́ны часово́го по́яса.
> Также вспомним слово "акклиматизация". Может быть, пригодится.



The problem with what you've suggested is lack of usage in some cases, and incorrect meaning in others.

Джетлаг - is not a Russian word. It is, at this point, not even a legitimate loanword. It is simply "lazy man's" substitute. Although at some point it may become a legit word due to the lack of a domestic one.
Десинхронизация - have you actually heard it used by anyone in this context? I doubt it. 
Акклиматизация- means something entirely different.


----------



## RhoKappa

If I say, джет лаг, but not understood by Russians, what does a Muscovite say when he flies from Moscow to Vladivostok and then trouble sleeping and staying awake for the next week? He must say something to be understood. There must be an expression.


----------



## gvozd

RhoKappa said:


> If I simply say, джет лаг, would I be understood?



Hardly. No offence but this is just 'pollution' of the Russian language by English calques.


----------



## gvozd

RhoKappa said:


> If I say, джет лаг, but not understood by Russians, what does a Muscovite say when he flies from Moscow to Vladivostok and then trouble sleeping and staying awake for the next week? He must say something to be understood. There must be an expression.



I wrote a whole definition for this situation. You don't like it because it is too long? Can't help with it. There is not a popular fixed expression in Russian. A Moscovite would say something like 'Я устал после перелёта из-за смены часового пояса'.


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> I wrote a whole definition for this situation. You don't like it because it is too long? Can't help with it. There is not a popular fixed expression in Russian. A Moscovite would say something like 'Я устал после перелёта из-за смены часового пояса'.


*gvozd*, это несколько неточное описание ситуации. Речь идёт не о том, что человек устал (да, он устал, но от самого перелёта, не от смены времени, и скоро отдохнёт), а о том, что человек в течение примерно недели (если верить *RhoKappa*) не сможет жить по часам.

Действительно, установившегося выражения для обозначения этой ситуации в русском языке нет. Поэтому действуем напрямую: просто описываем ситуацию словами. В зависимости от контекста слова могут быть разными (очень разными). Например, вышеупомянутый _синдром смены часового пояса_, от которого, видят небеса, веет чем-то чересчур медицинским. Ещё есть много-много вариантов.


----------



## morzh

RhoKappa said:


> If I say, джет лаг, but not understood by Russians, what does a Muscovite say when he flies from Moscow to Vladivostok and then trouble sleeping and staying awake for the next week? He must say something to be understood. There must be an expression.



You have to get accustomed to the thought, that not every expression has an equivalent in every language.
We have just explained that to you in the very beginning of this thread, and also there have been similar discussion here on this forum, that grappled with the same problem, the missing set expression/word-type equivalents.

Sometimes translation is descriptive.
This is exactly the case.

If you flew from Vladivostok to Moscow, you might say:"Я устал из-за сменъi времени", "Я устал из-за сменъi поясов", "Я все еще по Владивостокскому времени (живу)", or simply say "I've just flown from Vladivostok"- "Я только что из Владивостока", and everyone would understand what you mean.

I suspect somewhere in Moscow or S.-P. "джетлаг" will be understood by many, if you decided to say "У меня джетлаг". But don't expect everyone to understand it. And outside that area, in smaller towns/cities, they may not understand you at all.


----------



## gvozd

Explorer41 said:


> *gvozd*, это несколько неточное описание ситуации. Речь идёт не о том, что человек устал (да, он устал, но от самого перелёта, не от смены времени)



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Джетлаг


> Известно также, как *десинхрония*. Может сопровождаться усталостью, бессонницей, головной болью, потерей аппетита и другими состояниями дискомфорта.


По-моему, Вы все усложняете (непонятно зачем).


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> I suspect somewhere in Moscow or S.-P. "джетлаг" will be understood by many, if you decided to say "У меня джетлаг". But don't expect everyone to understand it. And outside that area, in smaller towns/cities, they may not understand you at all.


It is one point, and another point is, some may get offended -- only a bit of course.
And as there is no set expressions for this situation, here everything depends on context...


gvozd said:


> По-моему, Вы все усложняете (непонятно зачем).


Ну, не знаю... Лично мне показалось, я наоборот упрощаю. 
Просто фраза про "усталось после смены часового пояса" мне кажется несколько странной. Вроде как "сырой балкон после стирки белья в стиральной машине". Одна часть говорит про одно, другая про другое. Конечно, в конце концов мой озадаченный мозг соображает, в чём дело, но перед этим успевает подумать, что сказано как-то загадочно. Я не думаю, например, что Вы произнесёте или напишете такую фразу спонтанно, не переводя чужой запрос, а рассказывая своё состояние ;-) .


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> It is one point, and another point is, some may get offended -- only a bit of course.



- Пардон, мадам...
- Тъi кого пердуном назвал, козел душной!


----------



## Boyar

RhoKappa said:


> If I say, джет лаг, but not understood by Russians, what does a Muscovite say ...


Я пока ещё *не привык* к местному времени...
Целую неделю *никак не могу привыкнуть* к местному времени ...


----------



## Syline

Вот еще вариантик:
десинхроно́з по́сле трансмеридиа́нного перелёта =)


----------



## Albertovna

Нарушение/расстройство суточного (био)ритма (после.../в связи с...).


----------



## morzh

"Я после перелета дурной".


----------



## gvozd

Нарушение пространственно-временного континуума.


----------



## torrentinum

Мне кажется, что слово "джетлаг" хоть и есть в словарях, но известно ограниченному числу людей. Я, например, в первый раз в жизни его увидел. Обычно говорят "акклиматизация", либо для уточнения "акклиматизация после перелёта". Всем всё понятно, ИМХО.


----------



## Albertovna

torrentinum said:


> Обычно говорят "акклиматизация", либо для уточнения "акклиматизация после перелёта".


Вот и я о том же.


----------



## gvozd

Да какая акклиматизация, ежкин кот? С Антарктиды в Африку вверх по одному меридиану - каково? Часовой пояс один и тот же!!!


----------



## Syline

Может, акклиматизация - более общий термин, включающий этот самый джетлаг?


----------



## Albertovna

Syline said:


> Может, акклиматизация - более общий термин, включающий этот самый джетлаг?


Может быть, и так. 
 Кстати, есть ещё "jet lead". Это "jet lag" наоборот (при перелёте с востока на запад, когда Ваше личное время опережает местное). Как же вот это перевести?


----------



## morzh

Я никогда не слъiшал. Объiчно и то и ето назъiвают "джетлагом". Мало кто пускается в тонкости, джетлид ето или джетлаг.


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> Объiчно и то и ето назъiвают "джетлагом". Мало кто пускается в тонкости, джетлид ето или джетлаг.


У меня такое же впечатление. Как сейчас говорят, "в сортах г*вна не разбираюсь".


----------

